
Streaming Data Changes to a Data Lake with Debezium and Delta Lake Pipeline - usefulcalamity
https://github.com/tikal-fuseday/delta-architecture
======
AndrewKemendo
I don't even know what to think about this to be honest.

This use of Debezium is exactly backwards from how I've always used it to go
from non streaming CRUD database to streaming. In that sense I appreciate the
ingenuity.

I need to think more on this because I generally disagree with using a data
lake for anything, but I struggle to think of a simpler implementation for
this use case right off the top of my head.

